

Ender's game trailer is out - songzme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP0cUBi4hwE

======
peatmoss
For me, this is a book that did not age well. After having _loved_ it as a
youngster, I recently picked it back up. Perhaps my perception has been
tainted by Card's sad slide toward wacky politics:
[http://www.salon.com/2013/03/07/end_game_for_orson_scott_car...](http://www.salon.com/2013/03/07/end_game_for_orson_scott_card_partner/)

~~~
roboneal
It's how I used to feel about viewing 95% of the output of Hollywood as a
"wacky" political conservative.

I got over it and learned to judge the work on its merits.

~~~
peatmoss
Let's be clear: there are political conservatives that I respect who are not
also raging homophobes that advocate the use of the government's police power
to restrict the sex lives of a minority of its citizens.

------
iuguy
My biggest fear is that this is turned into a young adult version of
independence day or a poor rip-off of Starship Troopers for kids. I would've
hoped for more Locke and Demosthenes, but I guess for a trailer they're
looking to go for the big bonanza than actual fans of the story.

~~~
thoughtpalette
Well yea, I wouldn't necessarily say Locke and Demosthenes was of critical
importance to the story line. Though it did influence it in a small manner.

------
changdizzle
Is it just me, or did anyone else envision the training room as being
completely empty? It also looks like they gave away the ending in the
trailer...

~~~
comrade_ogilvy
Not clear. Remember that at least one of the pre-climax battles involves a
massive fleet vaporizing. Are you sure you did not see that?

